# Sustituir transistor sin nomenclatura



## Leioa (Oct 18, 2020)

Tengo un cargador de baterías de 4 bahías que me falla una, y he identificado un transistor que parece estar estropeado. Q2
Al compararlo con el de otra bahía, Q3, que supongo será gemelo, me mide diferente.
Pero el transistor no tiene ninguna identificación. Ni uno ni el otro.
Alguien puede decirme que clase de transistor suele ser estos, como puedo averiguarlo, o que característica debo tener en cuenta a la hora de sustituirlo ???

La idea es colocar alguno otro que crea puede ser similar. Pero tengo miedo a estropear otros componentes si colocó uno erróneo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2020)

si sabes medir un diodo, mide el transistor bueno.












así sabes al menos el tipo y sus pines,
y con eso puedes probar un transistor  similar


también revisa d2, ese es mas facil, solo es un diodo


----------



## juanje (Oct 18, 2020)

Si conoces las tensiones que polarizan al transistor ya tienes un dato muy importante , luego tenras que arriesgar y probar con un PNP de uso general y si no va prueba con un NPN y creo que podrias resolverlo , suerte y un saludo de juanje


----------



## HectorR (Nov 5, 2020)

Disculpen la ignorancia , es la primera vez en un foro  ; de que manera debo formular la pregunta ?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 5, 2020)

Pon toda la informacion que puedas de tu problema, como marca del equipo, fotos, y lo que mas puedas pero sobretodo responde lo que se te pregunte


----------



## HectorR (Nov 5, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Pon toda la información que puedas de tu problema, como marca del equipo, fotos, y lo que mas puedas pero sobretodo responde lo que se te pregunte


Hola Papirrin, el problema es que tengo una tarjeta de 7, la cual le quité transistores para poner a funcionar las otras , la máquina está en funcionamiento pero con un nivel menos , no se como conseguir datasheet para reemplazo, no encuentro datos, ya pogo fotos.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 5, 2020)

Pon foto donde se vean las letras del transistor o de la tarjeta, puede que esté el diagrama de la tarjeta, y modelo de maquina, puede haber algo en internet que llegue a deducir la capacidad de potencia...


----------



## HectorR (Nov 5, 2020)

Hola las 7 tarjetas son iguales a esta


----------



## papirrin (Nov 5, 2020)

parece un transistor bjt NPN , yo probaría con un 2N3055. busque el código ED101 y efectivamente no hay mucha información, espera un poco para dar tiempo a que algún colega lo reconozca. ¿que hace esa maquina?, muchas veces no es tan critico que los transistores tengan especificaciones idénticas, ahí parece que lo critico es la potencia.
Antes de hacer algo espera diferentes propuestas y elige la que mas te convenza.


----------



## analogico (Nov 5, 2020)

HectorR dijo:


> Hola las 7 tarjetas son iguales a esta


es Hirel

según una pagina japonesa antigua donde los vendian usados es un transistor  NPN con un hfe de 66
por lo que no es el 2n3055


----------



## papirrin (Nov 5, 2020)

el 2n3055 tiene un hfe de 70,segun la el datasheet de On semiconductor, así que dependiendo de que haga la maquina yo lo probaría, en el supuesto de que no encontrara el reemplazo.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 5, 2020)

Fotos

Pruebo y confirmo el resultado , es una electroerosionadora  Japax 150  y cuando funciona mal un transistor no erosiona y produce arco . Gracias.


----------



## marting (Nov 5, 2020)

primero deberias desmontarlo de la placa, medirlo con el multimetro si esta en corto o abierto deberias medir los voltages que le llegan a cada pata(emisor-base-colector)


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> el 2n3055 tiene un hfe de 70,segun la el datasheet de On semiconductor, así que dependiendo de que haga la maquina yo lo probaría, en el supuesto de que no encontrara el reemplazo.



En la mayoria de paises, hay que tener mucho cuidado con los 2N3055, ya que son ampliamente falsificados, y creo que descontinuados, asi que es cuestion de comprar unos viejos, usar usados, o reemplazar por otro transistor


----------



## papirrin (Nov 6, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En la mayoria de paises, hay que tener mucho cuidado con los 2N3055, ya que son ampliamente falsificados, y creo que descontinuados, asi que es cuestion de comprar unos viejos, usar usados, o reemplazar por otro transistor


muy cierto, olvidaba eso, hace años tenia una fuente de 15A que usaba el 2n3055 y se me quemaban frecuente mente hasta que los remplace por unos TIP3055 o mje3055 no recuerdo bien, el detalle fue que como son diferente encapsulado tuve que hacer algunas modificaciones, creo que eran TO220 o similar.
aca en mexico el 2N3055 se diferencia por el precio, si te lo venden en digamos por ejemplo 3dolares es el falsificado, si te lo venden en 10 dolares es el original por si sirve de referencia  🤣
Ah! Y supongo que si es más importante la potencia que soporte el transistor que otras características, me atrevería a decir que están para proporcionar mayor corriente como una fuente de alimentación.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> muy cierto, olvidaba eso, hace años tenia una fuente de 15A que usaba el 2n3055 y se me quemaban frecuente mente hasta que los remplace por unos TIP3055 o mje3055 no recuerdo bien, el detalle fue que como son diferente encapsulado tuve que hacer algunas modificaciones, creo que eran TO220 o similar.
> aca en mexico el 2N3055 se diferencia por el precio, si te lo venden en digamos por ejemplo 3dolares es el falsificado, si te lo venden en 10 dolares es el original por si sirve de referencia  🤣
> Ah! Y supongo que si es más importante la potencia que soporte el transistor que otras características, me atrevería a decir que están para proporcionar mayor corriente como una fuente de alimentación.



Estuve viendo y si en Argentina pasa lo del precio también pero un comerciante me ofreció una alternativa 2n3773 que llega 100 V un poco + caro.
La máquina tiene un Voltímetro de 150 V y con un potenciómetro yo regulo el voltaje, depende del material y tamaño de la pieza al máximo no pasa de 100 V y rara vez llega a 100  , si hay opiniones me interesa escuchar y cualquier dato de la maquina estoy atento a informar.



analogico dijo:


> es Hirel
> 
> según una pagina japonesa antigua donde los vendían usados es un transistor  NPN con un hfe de 66
> por lo que no es el 2n3055



Analogico disculpas, y si, las 7 son iguales.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 6, 2020)

Pues yo si probaría el 2n3773, comprobaste que efectivamente el transistor esté dañado? Es decir... que lo que este dañado sea el transistor y no la placa.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 6, 2020)

Si ya lo comprobé por eso tengo una de ellas con faltante de 2 transistores, uno se puso en corto y el otro lo usé en la reparación, de esa forma tengo 6 buenas y trabajo , cuando falla un transistor te das cuenta en la máquina por el arco eléctrico y empiezo a retirar las tarjetas hasta que desaparece la falla y ahí está el problema localizado , eso es sencillo *por* que la maquina funciona, si le dejo una sola también y ademas no van *por* orden y fácil de extraer.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok...entonces creo que va por buen camino... intenta escribir lo más correcto posible para evitar que te moderen, es "porque" no "x que"
Resta que tengas en cuenta el orden de las terminales..  colector, emisor y base.
O sea que el del 2n3773 sea la misma que el ed101 de la máquina.
Lo voy a decir al vuelo y lo confirmas... 
Circulo amarillo emisor...circulo rojo colector(carcaza del transistor)... circulo azul base


----------



## HectorR (Nov 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Ok...entonces creo que va por buen camino... intenta escribir lo más correcto posible para evitar que te moderen, es "porque" no "x que"
> Resta que tengas en cuenta el orden de las terminales..  colector, emisor y base.
> O sea que el del 2n3773 sea la misma que el ed101 de la máquina.
> Lo voy a decir al vuelo y lo confirmas... Ver el archivo adjunto 257070
> Circulo amarillo emisor...circulo rojo colector(carcaza del transistor)... circulo azul base


azul multímetro posición diodo punta positiva  ,negativa rojo 865 ,negativa en amarillo 865  a la inversa no conduce salvo en corto ;con los colores de la imagen


----------



## papirrin (Nov 6, 2020)

HectorR dijo:


> azul multímetro posición diodo punta positiva  ,negativa rojo 865 ,negativa en amarillo 865  a la inversa no conduce salvo en corto ;con los colores de la imagen


No me refería a eso... sino que checaras en la ficha técnica del 2n3773 su distribución de base colector emisor, que fuera igual que el ed101, pero ya lo cheque y si es la misma, yo lo pondría con mayor confianza y con reserva de si vale la pena de hacerlo, es decir, tomar en cuenta de que si queda peor la máquina me quedaría sin nada, siempre hay que considerar eso cuando ya existió un daño.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 6, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Ok...entonces creo que va por buen camino... intenta escribir lo más correcto posible para evitar que te moderen, es "porque" no "x que"
> Resta que tengas en cuenta el orden de las terminales..  colector, emisor y base.
> O sea que el del 2n3773 sea la misma que el ed101 de la máquina.
> Lo voy a decir al vuelo y lo confirmas... Ver el archivo adjunto 257070
> Circulo amarillo emisor...circulo rojo colector(carcaza del transistor)... circulo azul base


si correcto


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 6, 2020)

HectorR dijo:


> azul multímetro posición diodo punta positiva  ,negativa rojo 865 ,negativa en amarillo 865  a la inversa no conduce salvo en corto ;con los colores de la imagen


Un tip para saber cual es el emisor;
Una vez que sepamos qué tipo de transistor tenemos (NPN o PNP), es medir en diodos la diferencia de medidas entre base y el resto de pines. Notese que a una de las medidas da mas que la otra, si no fuese asi, medir varias veces uno y otro. La medida que de un valor mas alto, es el emisor ..


----------



## HectorR (Nov 11, 2020)

HectorR dijo:


> si correcto





papirrin dijo:


> Pues yo si probaría el 2n3773, comprobaste que efectivamente el transistor esté dañado? Es decir... que lo que este dañado sea el transistor y no la placa.


2N3055 probado y en perfecto funcionamiento sin problemas  .Agradecido por la colaboración


----------

